# Non-wheat breads



## astro (Sep 26, 2004)

I have guests coming in 2 weeks, and the wife cannot tolerate wheat.  Does anyone have any recipes using perhaps rice flour or other ingredients other than wheat for breads?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 29, 2004)

For rice flour breads you can search here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=rice+flour+bread

For corn flour breads you can search here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=corn+flour+bread


----------



## astro (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you, Michael!


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 30, 2004)

I have several breads and muffins. Which do you prefer? I will send a couple anyways, but if you need more, let me know.

Wheat Free All Purpose Flour (use in place of regular flour)
6 c white rice flour
6 c brown rice flour
2 c tapioca flour
2 tb xanthan gum

Combine all ingredients. Store in a tightly covered container.

Hearty Fruit and Nut Muffins
1 c rice flour (can also use above mix) 
1 tb baking powder 
1/2 c oat flour 
1/4 c nuts, chopped (cashews, almonds, pecans, walnuts, etc)
1/4 c honey 
1/4 c oil (canola or safflower) 
1 c milk 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 c dried fruit, chopped (apricots, cherries, strawberries, apples, etc) 
1/2 c fresh or frozen berries (cranberries, blueberries, raspberries, etc)

Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly oil and flour a 12-cup muffin pan.
1.Combine rice flour (or mix), baking powder and oat flour in large bowl.
2.In separate bowl, combine nuts, honey, oil, milk and eggs. Combine egg mixture with flour mixture, stirring gently. Stir in dried fruit and berries. 3.Pour batter into prepared muffin cups. Bake 20 minutes or until muffins are lightly browned and springy to the touch. Cool on a wire rack.

Farmhouse Potato Bread
2 ts Active dry yeast 
1/4 c Warm water 
6 c Whole wheat flour (use gluten free mix here)
2 ts Salt 
1  Egg 
1 1/2 c Mashed potato 
1 c Hot water that potatoes were cooked in
2 tb Honey 
2 tb Oil 
1/4 ts Baking soda 
1 c Plain yogurt or buttermilk 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Dissolve yeast in warm water. Combine flour and salt; make a well in the center of the mixture. 
2.Blend together egg, mashed potatoes, potato water, honey and oil. Combine baking soda and yogurt or buttermik; add to egg mixture. Pour mixture into well of flour and salt; blend thoroughly from the inside of the well, incorporating all the flour. 
3.Turn onto lightly floured surface and knead 10 minutes. Cover and let rise 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until dough retains fingerprint when poked. Deflate gently by kneading briefly. Let rest 10 minutes. 
4.Shape into loaves and let rise until doubled, about 45 minutes. Bake for about one hour or until lightly brown on the top. Cool on wire racks.


----------



## astro (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, Kansas Girl.  I can use all but the potato bread.  Her problem is whole wheat  not gluten.  Where do I get that gum?  Health food store?  :roll:


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, get the gum at a health food store.  I think you can use the potato bread - use the gluten free mix instead of the the whole wheat. Do you need basic breads or breakfast breads?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 7, 2004)

Flax, the only grain containing omega-3 fatty acid was, as recently as 1998, grown primarily for industrial use in paint, varnish, and linoleum!  Now, its nutritional potential is causing excitement amongst health professionals. In my work as a baker & dessert cook, I’ve incorporated some flax-flour recipes in order to accommodate the dietary needs of some of the elderly clientele.  Not only does flax flour contain high-quality vegetable protein, fiber, and omega-3fatty acids, it also contains lignan, a precursor to a phytochemical that provides protection against prostate, breast, and ovarian cancers.  It’s been shown to reduce some tumours in humans as effectively as chemotherapy.

Here’s my recipe for *Spelt Flax Bread*:

6-7 cups spelt flour
2 cups flax flour
2 tsp salt
2¼ Tbsp quick-rise yeast
3 cups lukewarm water
¼ cup honey
¼ cup canola oil

Combine 4 cups spelt flour, all of the flax flour, salt, and yeast.  Add water, honey, and oil, mixing thoroughly.  Add spelt flour gradually to form a soft dough.  Let rise for 20 minutes.

Remove dough from bowl; knead w/ additional spelt flour, as required to produce a dough that’s soft, smooth, and has lost its tackiness.  Cover and let rise in a warm setting for 10 minutes.

Deflate dough, divide into 3 equal-size loaves, and place into medium, nonstick or lightly oiled bread pans.  Cover and let rise nearly double in volume.

Bake in preheated 375° F oven for 30 minutes, or until loaves sound hollow when tapped underneath.  Remove from pans and cool on wire grid before slicing.

Note:  _To avoid producing a dry bread, be careful not to overbake._


----------



## quidscribis (Nov 3, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Wheat Free All Purpose Flour (use in place of regular flour)
> 6 c white rice flour
> 6 c brown rice flour
> 2 c tapioca flour
> 2 tb xanthan gum



Where I am, neither tapioca flour nor xantham gum are available (unless they're called something else altogether, and that wouldn't be overly surprising to me!).  Rice flour, on the other hand, is readily available anywhere and everywhere.  

Can anyone suggest any other wheatless substitute flour mixes?


----------

